# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Libro Unico Del Lavoro

## BABI69

Lavoro in un Ditta di N. 4 dipendenti dove gestisco le paghe manualmente. (naturalmente F24/DM10/EMENS e tutto il reso no). Leggendo la nuova normativa mi sembra che da gennaio 2009 saremo obbligati a gestire la paghe solo con programmi software. 
Ho già chiamato la nostra associazione la quale non sa cosa dirmi in quanto sostiene che nessuno gestisce le paghe come noi: o ha un programma o fa elaborare i cedolini a terzi. Il problema è che il mio titolare non vuole assolutamente far gestire le paghe all'esterno (è un sua fissazione non è per il costo) però non penso che lo Stato possa obbligarci a comprare un programma. Qualcuno si trova nella ns. situazione?

----------


## iam

> Lavoro in un Ditta di N. 4 dipendenti dove gestisco le paghe manualmente. (naturalmente F24/DM10/EMENS e tutto il reso no). Leggendo la nuova normativa mi sembra che da gennaio 2009 saremo obbligati a gestire la paghe solo con programmi software. 
> Ho già chiamato la nostra associazione la quale non sa cosa dirmi in quanto sostiene che nessuno gestisce le paghe come noi: o ha un programma o fa elaborare i cedolini a terzi. Il problema è che il mio titolare non vuole assolutamente far gestire le paghe all'esterno (è un sua fissazione non è per il costo) però non penso che lo Stato possa obbligarci a comprare un programma. Qualcuno si trova nella ns. situazione?

  La lettura del D.M. sull'istituzione del Libro Unico, esclude (o meglio non include) la possibilità di "tenuta manuale"....
ma sono certo che il Ministero sarà costretto a "tornare" sull'argomento, per quanto raro non sei sicuramente l'unico utente che si trova in questa situazione!

----------


## Patty76

e se si predisponesse un foglio excel con tutti i dati previsti in una stampa laser?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BABI69

Avevo pensato anche il di allegare al cedolino paghe (che già sviluppo in EXCEL) il calendario delle presenze. Il problema è che quando avrò "finito" il libro delle retribuzioni vidimato dall'INAIL non so se sarà possibile fare ancora le vidimazioni: una mia amica della provincia di Roma mi ha detto che all'INAIL di sua competenza hanno sospeso tutte le vidimazioni e proprio per questo ho cominciato a preoccuparmi .................

----------


## Angelo 02

Dalla lettura del testo del Decreto, ed anche nella circolare esplicativa, si parla esclusivamente di tenuta meccanizzata; addirittura si pensa che la procedura più in uso sarà quella laser anche a discapito dei cedolini meccanizzati. Non credo che un foglio excel possa sopperire al software, cmq è da verificare; sicuramente il Ministro non cambierà idea, e personalmente sono daccordo con la meccanizzazione :Smile: . Con tutti gli adempimenti in vigore al giorno d'oggi, Emens, Dm10, cud, cassa edile, assunzioni telematiche, ecc. ecc., come è possibile gestire manualmente alcuni dati, ed altri in modo meccanizzato?  :EEK!:  La circolare del Ministro Sacconi sul libro unico del lavoro

----------


## iam

> Non credo che un foglio excel possa sopperire al software, cmq è da verificare; sicuramente il Ministro non cambierà idea, e personalmente sono daccordo con la meccanizzazione.

  E' perchè non dovrebbe andar bene Excel?
Vorranno mica decidere anche con quale software vanno elaborati?  :Confused:

----------


## Angelo 02

> E' perchè non dovrebbe andar bene Excel?
> Vorranno mica decidere anche con quale software vanno elaborati?

  In effetti ho detto "da verificare"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Giusy81

Buongiorno a tutti, giusto ieri sono stata all'inail (sede di cz) per vidimare i registri per una ditta di nuova istituzione e neanche lì sapevano cosa fare, chiedevano a me come comportarsi....Siccome nello studio dove tengo le paghe utilizziamo ancora i vecchi libri retribuzione mi hanno vidimato solo quello dicendomi che dal primo gennaio 2009 dovremo per forza di cose meccanizzarci. Gli stessi dipendenti dell'inail mi hanno detto che anche per loro regna l'incertezza in quanto non hanno ricevuto nessuna direttiva in merito a come comportarsi per la vidimazione e il resto... :EEK!: campano alla giornata!!!!!

----------


## Patty76

Scusa Giusy una domanda che non c'entra nulla.... 
Quindi tu scrivi dalla Calabria?  :Smile:  
E' per un'altra discussione (altro post) nata tra contabile e pipelly  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giusy81

Certo sono calabresissima, qual'era l'argomento della "discussione"....

----------


## Patty76

> Certo sono calabresissima, qual'era l'argomento della "discussione"....

  L'argomento era.....quanti calabresi scrivono sul forum....  :Wink:  
Con te adesso la conta è arrivata a 5! Vado ad aggiornarli.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Giusy81

Mi sai dire di dove sono? opp. mi puoi indirizzare verso la discussione così scopro se siamo vicini di casa?

----------


## Patty76

> Mi sai dire di dove sono? opp. mi puoi indirizzare verso la discussione così scopro se siamo vicini di casa?

  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...html#post60727

----------


## iam

> Gli stessi dipendenti dell'inail mi hanno detto che anche per loro regna l'incertezza in quanto non hanno ricevuto nessuna direttiva in merito a come comportarsi per la vidimazione e il resto...campano alla giornata!!!!!

  
.... è non è un piccolo particolare, noooonn ti scordaaaarr..... 
Vero, stavolta però non è colpa dell'Inail, ma dei cervelloni che hanno partorito la novità.....
Pensa che l'Inail è diventato l'unico ente vidimatore, pur non avendo banche dati di chi fino ad oggi vidimava all'Inps o all'Ispema, ed ha dovuto chiedere in una nota ufficiale al Ministero del Lavoro come fare a procedere....  :Frown:

----------


## Giusy81

Ci credo che loro non hanno colpa però la settimana prox devo isrcivere una nuova ditta ed ho "paura" del caos in cui m'imbatterò presso i loro uffici.... :Confused: 
Spero solo che nel frattempo vengano fuori circolari un pò più chiare altrimenti non apro nessuna posizione fino al 2009  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

... non so perchè..... ma da oggi la Calabria diventa una regione sicuramente più interessante....  :Smile:   :Smile:  
(fin ora Contabile, pipelly, francois, Nino.... ottimi professionisti ma..... era come se mancasse qualcosa....  :Smile: )   
P.S.  Chiedo scusa all'Amministratore per il mio precedente post sul libro unico che era evidentemente fuori tema della discussione  :Big Grin:

----------


## PAOLO69

Poichè anche io lavoro in una ditta di N. 2 dipendenti e elaboro le paghe manualmente. Vorrei capire se è possibile preparare in word un fac-simile del LIBRO UNICO DEL LAVORO e chiedere autorizzazione all'INAIL alla stampa laser. Anche adesso stampo le paghe in word con una stampante laser. Certamente dovrò aggiungere altri campi previsti dalla normativa però penso che sia una procedura corretta perchè la normativa non parla di particolari salvataggi di file.Ho chiesto all'ASCOM ma non sanno niente. Forse dovrei andare all'INAIL perchè non so proprio dove sbattere la testa ..........
Paolo

----------


## falcioni

..... bella l'idea del word su stampa "laser" ....... ma il concetto normativo è un pò diverso:  stampa laser, con autorizzazione preventiva da parte dell'Inail e *generazione della numerazione automatica .......* ....... ovviamente chi riesce a farsi in proprio un programma che possa gestire stà cosa ................ nulla gli vieta l'utilizzo .............  e poi merita un BRAVO!!! 
.... mi sa tanto che (purtroppo) ti devi affidare ad un gestionale paghe .................... 
saluti

----------


## PAOLO69

Considerando che sono solo N. 2 cedolini al mese io pensavo di mettere numero data e ora prima di stamparle. E naturalmente ogni volta che le stampo metto numero progressivo e ora. (anvhe perchè essendo meno di 10 dipendenti non abbiamo l'obbligo del riepilogo).
Paolo

----------


## grimar

Provo a fare un po' di chiarezza sulla tenuta del libro unico poichè ho amici all'inail e quindi credo di essere informato bene. Non esiste alcun obbligo di affidarsi a gestionale, solo di rispettare i requisiti del formato. Anche io elaboro le paghe manualmente e stampo i cedolini laser su excel, ovviamente dopo aver ottenuto il n. autorizzazione dalla sede inail. Ed è esattamente allo stesso modo che occorre comportarsi col nuovo libro. ossia presentare un facsimile con i campi in bianco (world o excel) alla sede inail ed aspettare il rilascio dell'autorizzazione alla stampa laser su fogli mobili. Ad oggi quello che è ancora incerto è se rilasceranno un nuovo numero autorizzazione o se sarà lo stesso dei cedolini laser (per chi stampa entrambi su laser e quindi ha chiesto entrambe le autorizzazioni). Spero di essere stato chiaro. Saluti.

----------


## BABI69

Poichè io dovrei richiedere l'autorizzazione all'INAIL mi sapete dire entro quanto tempo indicativamente viene rilasciata? (Anche se mi sembra di aver capito che fa fede la data di richiesta). Sto aspettando perchè continuo a documentarmi per impostare correttamento il Libro. Inoltre volevo chiederVi se secondo Voi il fac simile che allego è corretto (allego PDF). Grazie

----------


## grimar

L'INAIL normalmente prende 7 gg. per rilasciarla. Penso sia presto per presentare il fac-simile in quanto sono anche loro ancora un po' nell'incertezza.Il foglio in allegato mi sembra ottimo. Per caso ne avresti uno editabile? Grazie

----------


## BABI69

Purtroppo no. In origine è un file in WORD  ("artigianale") nel quale io inserisco manualmente i dati. Per recarmi all'INAIL allora aspetto la prima decade di dicembre.
Grazie. Ciao.

----------


## grimar

E non potresti postare il world? Lo schema è davvero interessante, potrei modificarlo un po ed utilizzarlo anche io per chiedere l'autorizzazione. Te ne sarei molto grato. Ciao

----------


## BABI69

Ti allego il file in WORD (sarebbe meglio crearlo in EXCEL ma per mancanza di tempo non sono ancora riuscita a impostarlo). Se lo utilizzerai dovrai inserire le opzioni inserisci N. pagine e data/ora con aggiornamento, in modo che quando stamperai verrà eseguita la numerazione automatica e aggiornamento data ora. 
Se hai dei suggerimenti fammi sapere ....................
Ciao

----------


## grimar

grazie mille
anche io avevo pensato di farlo excel
ora sfrutto il tuo form e appena lo ultimo lo posto sotto
ciao

----------


## ale.rix

> grazie mille
> anche io avevo pensato di farlo excel
> ora sfrutto il tuo form e appena lo ultimo lo posto sotto
> ciao

  
dato che devo aprire una nuova posizione....che dite cosa mi conviene fare? 
vado con il libro paga o chiedo la famosa autorizzazione per il libro unico? 
c'&#232; qualcuno che in questo periodo transitorio ha chiesto l'autorizzazione al libro ?

----------


## ale.rix

> dato che devo aprire una nuova posizione....che dite cosa mi conviene fare? 
> vado con il libro paga o chiedo la famosa autorizzazione per il libro unico? 
> c'è qualcuno che in questo periodo transitorio ha chiesto l'autorizzazione al libro ?

  ho chiamato l'inail della mia provincia e mi hanno detto che ancora non hanno avuto disposizioni a riguardo. Quindi per il momento bisogna anche se per pochi mesi istituire ancora il vecchio libro paga.

----------


## grimar

si è vero sono ancora in alto mare. ma la legge parla chiara: tu hai la facoltà di vidimare alternativamente o il vecchio libro paga o puoi già da subito operare con il libro unico. se lo pretendi non possono rifiutarsi.

----------


## granny

Ho chiamato 5 minuti fa l'inail per sapere se potevo andare a vidimare i cedolini (libro unico del lavoro) ma mi hanno risposto che non essendo stato
pubblicato un facsimile non può essere autorizzata la stampa laser, non si sa quando lo pubblicheranno e a questo punto non si sa se un foglio excel (come ho preparato io) può andare bene. Trovo assurdo che per fare 5 buste paga devo comprare un software.... :Mad:

----------


## seapaghe

> Ho chiamato 5 minuti fa l'inail per sapere se potevo andare a vidimare i cedolini (libro unico del lavoro) ma mi hanno risposto che non essendo stato
> pubblicato un facsimile non può essere autorizzata la stampa laser, non si sa quando lo pubblicheranno e a questo punto non si sa se un foglio excel (come ho preparato io) può andare bene. Trovo assurdo che per fare 5 buste paga devo comprare un software....

  metteresti on line il tuo foglio excel ... mi piacerebbe dargli una occhiata ... grazie ... 
SP 
P.S.: Quale sede INAIL hai contattato?

----------


## granny

Ciao SP la sede &#232; Roma centro, quando ho chiesto se potevo vidimare mi hanno chiesto come facevo ad avere gi&#224; il programma a questo punto credo che un foglio excel non vada bene.
 Il foglio excel ancora non l'ho terminato ma considera che l'ho fatto sulla falsariga di quello word di babi 69 Ciao

----------


## STEFY73

> Provo a fare un po' di chiarezza sulla tenuta del libro unico poichè ho amici all'inail e quindi credo di essere informato bene. Non esiste alcun obbligo di affidarsi a gestionale, solo di rispettare i requisiti del formato. Anche io elaboro le paghe manualmente e stampo i cedolini laser su excel, ovviamente dopo aver ottenuto il n. autorizzazione dalla sede inail. Ed è esattamente allo stesso modo che occorre comportarsi col nuovo libro. ossia presentare un facsimile con i campi in bianco (world o excel) alla sede inail ed aspettare il rilascio dell'autorizzazione alla stampa laser su fogli mobili. Ad oggi quello che è ancora incerto è se rilasceranno un nuovo numero autorizzazione o se sarà lo stesso dei cedolini laser (per chi stampa entrambi su laser e quindi ha chiesto entrambe le autorizzazioni). Spero di essere stato chiaro. Saluti.

  Infatti io ho fatto esattamente in questo modo. Ho elaborato un articolato file su excel con tutti i campi obbligatori in base alla normativa sul libro unico e l'ho integrato con la numerazione progressiva automatica nonchè la data e l'ora della stampa automatiche e sempre aggiornate. Li ho inseriti rispettivamente come intestazione (logo inail, numero dell'autorizzazione e numero del cedolino) e pie' di pagina (data e ora della stampa). Il risultato a parer mio è buono e dovrebbe rispettare i canoni previsti dalla legge. A giorni lo presenterò all'inail di cagliari per l'approvazione e spero che vada tutto bene. Se qualcuno vuole sfruttare il mio lavoro non ha che da chiedere. Condivido volentieri...

----------


## STEFY73

Il fatto che all'INAIL abbiano chiesto come facevi ad avere gi&#224; il programma spero significhi solo che le case di software sono ancora al lavoro e non altro. Io come ho gi&#224; scritto mi sono preparata un file su excel con numerazione progressiva, data e ora automatiche e ora mi appresto a presentarlo per l'approvazione. Temo a dire il vero una risposta negativa ma obiettivamente direi che i requisiti sono tutti rispettati. Speriamo bene...

----------


## STEFY73

Ciao. Ho visto il tuo file excel e direi che va bene ma ti segnalo che il numero di matricola non è più previsto perchè viene abolito il libro matricola e di conseguenza anche il numero di registrazione. Devi aggiungere la data di assunzione convenzionale e i dati della tassazione separata (quella sostitutiva, quella separata degli arretrati e quella del tfr). Io ho preso spunto dal sito http://www.dplmodena.it/Rausei_Libro...pl28_0 8..pdf dove ho trovato un fac simile di libro unico. Prova a dare un'occhiata anche tu.

----------


## STEFY73

SCUSA MI SONO RESA CONTO ORA CHE IL LINK NON PORTA DA NESSUNA PARTE PERCH&#232; LA PAGINA E' STATA RIMOSSA MA NEL SITO DELLA DPL DI MODENA Direzione Provinciale del Lavoro di Modena - Home page SE CERCHI SOTTO LA VOCE LIBRO UNICO DOVRESTI TROVARE UN FAC SIMILE CON I DATI OBBLIGATORI.

----------


## BABI69

Potresti postare il tuo file in EXCEL in modo che possa confrontarlo con il file in WORD che ho preparato?
Grazie. Ciao.

----------


## STEFY73

Scusa la mia ignoranza. Te lo posterei volentieri ma non so come devo fare. Potresti spiegarmelo velocemente?

----------


## BABI69

> Scusa la mia ignoranza. Te lo posterei volentieri ma non so come devo fare. Potresti spiegarmelo velocemente?

  Quando rispondi al messaggio prima c'è la schermata -RISPONDI ALLA DISCUSSIONE - poi sotto ad invia risposta c'è OPZIONI AGGIUNTIVE - selezioni gestione allegati, sfoglia, selezioni il file nel tuo PC clicchi 2 volte, selezioni carica e il foglio viene allegato..
Grazie. Ciao.

----------


## STEFY73

Ecco il mio file. Per farvi vedere come viene lo mando in pdf ma io l'ho elaborato su excel indicando come intestazione a sinistra il nome del datore di lavoro, l'indirizzo ecc. E a destra il logo inail, la sede e il numero del cedolino. Poi come pie' di pagina la dicitura "stampato il ..... Alle ore ......". Date un occhiata e ditemi se ho dimenticato qualcosa di importante o altre osservazioni. Se vi piace vi mando anche il modello su excel. Ma per favore aiutatemi ad individuare eventuali anomalie o migliorie da apportare. Grazie

----------


## granny

Scusami Stefy ma un file pdf è di sola lettura (almeno da quello che so) con quale programma hai elaborato il file, che è molto ben fatto? Se ho scritto una stupidaggine (non capisco niente di pc) perdonatemi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## STEFY73

Il file l'ho elaborato con excel e poi l'ho convertito in pdf per mostrarvi il risultato (nel file excel non appare ne' il logo inail ne il numero ne data e ora della stampa in quanto li ho inseriti come intestazione e pie' di pagina). Pensate che possa andare bene? Comunicatemi se notate qualcosa da variare o integrare. Quando l'avro' finito lo mettero' a disposizione di tutti.

----------


## granny

la paga oraria e giornaliera vanno secondo te inserite?
Non vedo n. settimane retribuite, giorni retribuiti, ore retribuite (vedo ore ccnl giorni ccnl è la stessa cosa?)
La busta è ben fatta. Grazie per la tua disponibilità Ciao

----------


## BABI69

Nel fac-simile che ho preparato, io non ho inserito i dati relativi al TFR. E' obbligatorio indicarli? 
Grazie.

----------


## SONIAM

Salve a tutti sono nuova in questo forum ,e sono anche io interessata a trovare una soluzione che ci permetta di non comprare software costosi per  l'elaborazione delle paghe,ho scaricato il modello di stefy 73 e devo dire che è fatto bene io aggiungerei qualcosina come i dati riguardanti i lavoratori a domicilio ,e nelle presenze il lavoro notturno per farlo simile a quello che ho trovato sul sito della dpl di Modena , anche perchè una volta che l'INAIL ci da l'autorizzazione è meglio che sia completo di tutto, per quanto riguarda i dati relativi al TFR non dovrebbero essere obbligatori infatti in base a quanto previsto dall'art. 39 comma 2 del D.L. 112/2008 questi non vengono citati ma per lo stesso discorso di prima è meglio che il modello sia più completo possibile

----------


## natale2007

ciao a tutti anche io ho il problema della busta paga che manualmente per un solo dipendente,ma il libro del lavoro purtroppo deve essere per forza meccanizzato. Il problema è comune, quindi e i vostri lavori mi sembrano buoni e omunque vale la pena tentare di avere l'autorizzazione dell'inail. Anche io sto cercando si fare una busta paga in excel, però ho indiiuto un programma gratuito che svipuppa le buste paghe-libro del lavoro. A dire il vero il programma non è ancora ultimato ma hanno assicurat che sarà operativo per la busta paga di gennaio 2009, hanno inserito nel sito anche il fac-simile del cedolino-libro del lavoro per la vidamizione all'inail.
Il programma si chiama paghe pro ed il sito è www.iubar.itfateci un salto e fatemi sapere che ne pensate
ciao e a presto

----------


## STEFY73

> ciao a tutti anche io ho il problema della busta paga che manualmente per un solo dipendente,ma il libro del lavoro purtroppo deve essere per forza meccanizzato. Il problema è comune, quindi e i vostri lavori mi sembrano buoni e omunque vale la pena tentare di avere l'autorizzazione dell'inail. Anche io sto cercando si fare una busta paga in excel, però ho indiiuto un programma gratuito che svipuppa le buste paghe-libro del lavoro. A dire il vero il programma non è ancora ultimato ma hanno assicurat che sarà operativo per la busta paga di gennaio 2009, hanno inserito nel sito anche il fac-simile del cedolino-libro del lavoro per la vidamizione all'inail.
> Il programma si chiama paghe pro ed il sito è www.iubar.itfateci un salto e fatemi sapere che ne pensate
> ciao e a presto

  io lo conosco gia' e a dire il vero ho passato giorni e giorni a tentare di farlo funzionare. Ho inserito tutti i dati di una ditta che gestisco: Datore di lavoro, dipendente, contratto, tabelle inps e inail ma dopo per magia sparivano tutti. E allora via col ricaricamento. Ho perso ore e ore appresso a questo paghe pro. Per non parlare poi di quando ho tentato di fare la busta paga.... Si bloccava e quando ho cercato spiegazioni ho scoperto che la funzione "cedolino" non era ancora "perfezionata" ?!?! Direi che aspettare loro forse e' un tantino rischioso... Beh insomma per farla breve io ho disinstallato questo paghepro dal mio pc e mi sono rimboccata le maniche. Io per questo non te lo consiglio ma vedi tu...

----------


## grimar

stesso problema con paghe pro. si mangia i dati inseriti. per ora è una versione di prova e non definitiva. restiamo in attesa di futuri sviluppi.

----------


## grimar

nessun problema all'autorizzazione per la stampa laser del libro.il problema è che la legge è bella e fatta ma le sedi non hanno ancora ricevuto comunicazioni. comunque nessun obbligo di acquistare software.

----------


## Laras

Ciao a tutti, io sto seguendo da qualche mese gli sviluppi di Paghe pro sul sito  www.Iubar.it   e devo dire che promette bene. Infatti anche se non &#232; ancora uscita la versione definitiva, riscontrando degli errori e segnalandoli, questi sono stati subito risolti con le nuovi versioni. Il fac-simile del cedolino che c'&#232; sul sito mi sembra fatto molto bene, che ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi ha provato ad utilizzarlo? Ultimamente hanno rilasciato vari aggiornamenti e dicono che per gennaio dovrebbe essere terminato.

----------


## STEFY73

> Ciao a tutti, io sto seguendo da qualche mese gli sviluppi di Paghe pro sul sito  www.Iubar.it   e devo dire che promette bene. Infatti anche se non &#232; ancora uscita la versione definitiva, riscontrando degli errori e segnalandoli, questi sono stati subito risolti con le nuovi versioni. Il fac-simile del cedolino che c'&#232; sul sito mi sembra fatto molto bene, che ne pensate? Qualcuno di voi ha provato ad utilizzarlo? Ultimamente hanno rilasciato vari aggiornamenti e dicono che per gennaio dovrebbe essere terminato.

  Sono entrata nel sito per vedere il cedolino di paghepro ma &#232; talmente piccolo che neanche si vede il contenuto delle varie celle... Mi dici come hai fatto a vedere che &#232; fatto molto bene? forse sono io che non riesco a visualizzarlo in dimensioni decenti?

----------


## Laras

> Sono entrata nel sito per vedere il cedolino di paghepro ma &#232; talmente piccolo che neanche si vede il contenuto delle varie celle... Mi dici come hai fatto a vedere che &#232; fatto molto bene? forse sono io che non riesco a visualizzarlo in dimensioni decenti?

  Nella home sotto il cedolino piccolo, c'&#232; un link che va in una pagina da dove puoi scaricare il file pdf. 
Qui: www.Iubar.it/Cedolino - Wiki

----------


## paolos

> Certo sono calabresissima, qual'era l'argomento della "discussione"....

  
anche io ho il vostro problema. quello di evitare l'acquisto di un software, sono di Catanzaro e faccio le paghe su excel

----------


## Umby

Io non mi fiderei molto di un software che sara' pronto a gennaio !! Cmq, essendo gratuito ( è cosi, vero ? ), meglio tenerlo sempre d'occhio.

----------


## Laras

Si, mi pare di aver capito che il programma sia gratuito. Per chi ne avesse bisogno c'&#232; l'assistenza a pagamento ma il costo &#232; relativamente basso rispetto ad altri software.

----------


## STEFY73

> Si, mi pare di aver capito che il programma sia gratuito. Per chi ne avesse bisogno c'&#232; l'assistenza a pagamento ma il costo &#232; relativamente basso rispetto ad altri software.

  Ma tu sai quanto costa quest'assistenza? Perch&#232; se il programma funziona bene anche senza assistenza pu&#242; andare anche bene ma se poi nel corso dell'utilizzo "gratuito" si incontrano malfunzionamenti e anomalie che bloccano il lavoro per cui si deve obbligatoriamente ricorrere all'assistenza, il discorso &#232; molto diverso... Poi una volta che chiedi l'autorizzazione alla stampa del libro unico con lo stampato di paghe pro non puoi neanche dire che il mese in cui hai problemi elabori la busta con un'altro stampato. Io sono molto scettica... Se almeno fosse possibile iniziare a vedere come funziona questo programma dall'inizio alla fine.... Invece fin'ora mi risulta che non sia ancora operativo per tutta la procedura fino alla stampa del cedolino e dei relativi versamenti...

----------


## Laras

Io sono riuscita a stampare un cedolino con i calcoli lordi non sono ancora comprese le ritenute. Io ho chiesto informazioni via mail e mi hanno detto che siccome il programma &#232; giovane, non partiranno subito i contratti di assistenza e all'inizio per chi ha intenzione di usarlo daranno l' assistenza gratuita anche perch&#232; si appoggieranno sugli utenti per testare i calcoli. Per i costi dell'assistenza sono espressi nella pagina del sito www.iubar.it/costi

----------


## Sissi66

A breve inizierò un corso per paghe e contributi. Penso che parleranno anche del libro unico. Poi vi dico le novità in merito.
Noi però siamo associati CNA e ci pensano loro ad elaborare i cedolini. Dovrò informarmi se, dovendo stamparli io, ho bisogno dell'autorizzazione INAIL o se lo fanno loro e la busta paga viene già fuori con il logo.

----------


## emanuelefrigo

buongiorno a tutti
una domanda per chi pensa di elaborare i cedolini con excel:
come vi comportate con la numerazione dei fogli? è possibile rendere la numerazione "automatica"? 
grazie

----------


## granny

si con excel (almeno mi sono arrangiata così) c'è un comando per dare data e ora automaticamente. Ciao

----------


## Raiden

> si con excel (almeno mi sono arrangiata così) c'è un comando per dare data e ora automaticamente. Ciao

  Esatto.
Immetti in due celle la funzione =ADESSO() 
Imposti il formato della prima cella come data ed il secondo come ora, e ti restituisce la data e l'ora correnti al momento dell'apertura del foglio Excel.

----------


## emanuelefrigo

ok, per la data non c'è problema: funzione "adesso" 
per la numerazione progressiva invece? a mio avviso bisogna inserire i progressivi a mano... almeno usando solo excel non ho trovato altre soluzioni...

----------


## BABI69

Pensate si possa andare all'INAIL a chiedere l'autorizzazione per la stampa LASER o è meglio aspettare ancora?
Ciao

----------


## emanuelefrigo

io sto predisponendo il cedolino: due versioni, una con calendario integrato, l'altra con calendario presenze su foglio a parte...
ma prima di andare all'INAIL vorrei essere sicuro che sia possibile far autorizzare un cedolino fatto con excel!

----------


## BABI69

Leggendo la normativa, articoli, approfondimenti, ecc. io non letto che i cedolini non si possono elaborare in EXCEL: l'importante è che siano indicati tutti i dati richiesti. Nel prospetto che ho preparato io stampo il calendario sulla seconda pagina e mi è stato riferito (da una persona che elabora le paghe con un software e ha partecipato ad un corso di aggiornamento della Società di sotware) che in questo caso devo riporate mese di riferimento (naturalmente) e tutti i dati identificativi del dipendente.
Faccio una domanda stupida: posso stampare fronte e retro vero?
Ciao.

----------


## emanuelefrigo

mi auguro che si possa stamapare fronte/retro... per rispetto dell'ambiente se non altro!  :Wink:  
appena finisco di predisporre il mio foglio excel, lo posto volentieri... un paio di giorni spero!  :Wink:

----------


## sagradelluva

> Infatti io ho fatto esattamente in questo modo. Ho elaborato un articolato file su excel con tutti i campi obbligatori in base alla normativa sul libro unico e l'ho integrato con la numerazione progressiva automatica nonchè la data e l'ora della stampa automatiche e sempre aggiornate. Li ho inseriti rispettivamente come intestazione (logo inail, numero dell'autorizzazione e numero del cedolino) e pie' di pagina (data e ora della stampa). Il risultato a parer mio è buono e dovrebbe rispettare i canoni previsti dalla legge. A giorni lo presenterò all'inail di cagliari per l'approvazione e spero che vada tutto bene. Se qualcuno vuole sfruttare il mio lavoro non ha che da chiedere. Condivido volentieri...

  Ho letto con attenzione il tuo post,
mi interesserebbe molto il tuo file excel e sarei felice se tu potessi inviarmene una copia.
La mia mail è sagradelluva@gmail.com

----------


## CdLPippo

Occhio ad usare Excel
In fase di esibizione telematica i file devono essere in un formato non modificabile (PDF)

----------


## grimar

ma quale esibizione telematica?

----------


## emanuelefrigo

> Occhio ad usare Excel
> In fase di esibizione telematica i file devono essere in un formato non modificabile (PDF)

  Con Adobe Acrobat Pro puoi stamparlo pdf e renderlo immodificabile, anche con password...

----------


## CdLPippo

Giusto Emanuele  :Wink: 
concordo in pieno

----------


## grimar

ok per adobe ma quale esibizione telematica? non basta stamparli laser e tenerli in ufficio?

----------


## iam

costo software Excel.... circa 400 euro (con mastercard)
costo adobe pro (che non ha capito comunque a che servirebbe..) circa 600 euro (con mastercard)  
.... la soddisfazione di non comprare un software di paghe (che probabilmente costa molto meno...) non ha prezzo     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> ok per adobe ma quale esibizione telematica? non basta stamparli laser e tenerli in ufficio?

  ma certo che si! non avere dubbi  :Smile:  
(questo thread suppongo non diventerà mai dispensa di studio per studenti universitari....  :Big Grin: )

----------


## emanuelefrigo

ecco la mia versione... 
nella conversione in pdf le fincature sono venute molto spesse, stampando da excel la qualità è superiore

----------


## BABI69

> ecco la mia versione... 
> nella conversione in pdf le fincature sono venute molto spesse, stampando da excel la qualità è superiore

  Vedendo il tuo tabulato mi viene il dubbio che il mio calendario presenze sia troppo semplice. Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## f.p

> Vedendo il tuo tabulato mi viene il dubbio che il mio calendario presenze sia troppo semplice. Cosa ne pensate?

  eh si, Baby .. il suo è mooooolto più bello!!  :Smile:

----------


## BABI69

> eh si, Baby .. il suo è mooooolto più bello!!

  Mi raccomando Babi non Baby .................. :Smile:  :Smile:  
Non so ma con l'avanzare dell'età mi sono resa conto che in fondo le cose più semplici sono le migliori .............................

----------


## f.p

> Mi raccomando Babi non Baby .................. 
> Non so ma con l'avanzare dell'età mi sono resa conto che in fondo le cose più semplici sono le migliori .............................

  e son daccordo con te su questo!! ma - scherzi a parte - l'atro pdf mi sembra più completo!!
Ciao Babi  :Smile:

----------


## BABI69

> e son daccordo con te su questo!! ma - scherzi a parte - l'atro pdf mi sembra più completo!!
> Ciao Babi

  Sicuramente ............. penso che cambierò la seconda parte del mio foglio in excel.

----------


## Lolly74

> Sicuramente ............. penso che cambierò la seconda parte del mio foglio in excel.

  secondo me invece quello di fatto da Babi va meglio, ha tutti i dati ed &#232; di pi&#249; veloce lettura. 
&#232; solo la mia opinione ma sono daccordo nel dire che le cose pi&#249; semplici funzionano meglio

----------


## Patty76

Anche io sono d'accordo con Lolly....quello di babi mi sembra più agevole.... :Smile:

----------


## emanuelefrigo

&#232; la parte delle presenze che vi sembra un po' "complicata"?

----------


## Patty76

> è la parte delle presenze che vi sembra un po' "complicata"?

  Si, solamente quella...è un po' troppo "articolata"....forse... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ma è solo un'opinione....il tuo lavoro è ottimo!  :Smile:

----------


## emanuelefrigo

> Si, solamente quella...è un po' troppo "articolata"....forse... 
> Ma è solo un'opinione....il tuo lavoro è ottimo!

  grazie... ma se posso migliorarlo... accetto suggerimenti ovviamente!   :Wink:

----------


## Lolly74

> grazie... ma se posso migliorarlo... accetto suggerimenti ovviamente!

  Il lavoro che hai svolto &#232; perfetto, non manca nulla.  
Il mio commento deriva solo dal fatto che verr&#224; consegnato anche ai dipendenti che magari nel leggere lo schema impostato da Babi potranno trovare meno difficolt&#224; essendo di pi&#249; immediata lettura. 
Migliorare il tuo lavoro credo non sia possibile, &#232; perfetto cosi'

----------


## natale2007

qualcunoè andato all'inail di recente? io cisono stato ieri e hanno detto che ad oggi non hanno provveduto a rilasciare ancora nessuna autorizzazione alla stampa laser del libro del lavoro in quanto mancando un modello ufficiale non sanno come comportarsi. avoi cosa risult delle vostre sedi?

----------


## SANDRA5745

> qualcunoè andato all'inail di recente? io cisono stato ieri e hanno detto che ad oggi non hanno provveduto a rilasciare ancora nessuna autorizzazione alla stampa laser del libro del lavoro in quanto mancando un modello ufficiale non sanno come comportarsi. avoi cosa risult delle vostre sedi?

  A Verona le rilasciano. L'autorizzazione mi è arrivata la scorsa settimana. :Smile:

----------


## Neoo

> dato che devo aprire una nuova posizione....che dite cosa mi conviene fare? 
> vado con il libro paga o chiedo la famosa autorizzazione per il libro unico? 
> c'&#232; qualcuno che in questo periodo transitorio ha chiesto l'autorizzazione al libro ?

  Io devo chiederla e sono rimasto con la responsabile di portare la richiesta di autorizzazione, il facsimile del libro unico e l'elenco delle aziende assistite.
(anche se mi diceva che istruizione in merito non ne hanno!)

----------


## paolos

solo per sapere se secondo voi manca qualcosa. Trattasi di impresa edile ed i numeri sono messi solo a titolo di esempio. grazie a che rispondera'

----------


## BABI69

Domani mattina vado all'INAIL per la richiesta autorizzazionestampa laser. Mi è venuto un dubbio: il facs simile che presento ha i campi vuoti senza valori. L'unico cosa che ho lasciato è l'intestazione della Ditta. Va bene?
Speriamo che sia finita perchè è da settembre che ho tra i piedi il LIBRO UNICO DEL LAVORO!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Domani mattina vado all'INAIL per la richiesta autorizzazionestampa laser. Mi è venuto un dubbio: il facs simile che presento ha i campi vuoti senza valori. L'unico cosa che ho lasciato è l'intestazione della Ditta. Va bene?
> Speriamo che sia finita perchè è da settembre che ho tra i piedi il LIBRO UNICO DEL LAVORO!

  Che intendi per campi vuoti, senza valori?

----------


## paolos

Gentilissime e competenti amiche, se potete date un giudizio sul mio lavoro (sopratutto se manca qualcosa) molte grazie

----------


## BABI69

> Che intendi per campi vuoti, senza valori?

  Si senza indicato ad  esempio il mese di competenza/pios. INPS INAIL ditta / nr. scatti/ data scatti /dati per ANF ecc. ed anche i valori retributivi in valore come paga base/contingenza/edr/superminimo ecc. in pratica tutti i dati che servono a "calcolare" il cedolino.
Ciao

----------


## iam

> Gentilissime e competenti amiche, se potete date un giudizio sul mio lavoro (sopratutto se manca qualcosa) molte grazie

  ciaaaaoo bel biondiiinoo..... :Big Grin: 
(spero accetterai un parere anche se non sono feminuccia...  :Big Grin: )
credo che il tuo lavoro lasci poco spazio a future novità che al momento non si è in grado di prevedere! 
Voglio dire... se sarà istituito un nuovo "bonus" famiglia o qualsiasi altra variaizone di carattere fiscale (tanto per fare un esempio) sarai costretto a richiede ulteriore nuova autorizzazione all'Inail  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
devi comunque (alla luce delle istuzioni diramate oggi dall'inail) quanto meno prevedere un ulteriore "spazio" relativo alla autorizzazione che l'Inail rilascia al "tracciato"

----------


## paolos

> ciaaaaoo bel biondiiinoo.....
> (spero accetterai un parere anche se non sono feminuccia... 
> credo che il tuo lavoro lasci poco spazio a future novità che al momento non si è in grado di prevedere! 
> Voglio dire... se sarà istituito un nuovo "bonus" famiglia o qualsiasi altra variaizone di carattere fiscale (tanto per fare un esempio) sarai costretto a richiede ulteriore nuova autorizzazione all'Inail 
> devi comunque (alla luce delle istuzioni diramate oggi dall'inail) quanto meno prevedere un ulteriore "spazio" relativo alla autorizzazione che l'Inail rilascia al "tracciato"

  
mio caro e gentile amico, i pareri degli uomini sono anche bene accetti purke' vengano da persone competenti come te.  :Mad:  :Big Grin: 
Detto questo lo spazio dell'autorizz. è previstoi n alto a sinistra, per le variazioni oltre ai righi in bianco gia' presenti mi inventero' qualcosa. altrimenti kiedero' una nuova autorizzazione oppure la sfera di cristallo.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Grazie cmq del tuo parere

----------


## iam

> Detto questo lo spazio dell'autorizz. è previstoi n alto a sinistra, per le variazioni oltre ai righi in bianco gia' presenti mi inventero' qualcosa.

  mi spiego meglio.....
se (come avevo capito) intendi far utilizzare questo schema a più di una azienda, oltre all'autorizzazione alla stampa laser (quella che hai presumibilmente inserito in altro a destra), devi prevedere un numero di autorizzazione che l'Inail rilascia alle c.d. "software house" e si tratta di una autorizzazione ad utilizzare quello specifico tracciato (il modello da te preparato)  :Wink:

----------


## grimar

> Domani mattina vado all'INAIL per la richiesta autorizzazionestampa laser. Mi è venuto un dubbio: il facs simile che presento ha i campi vuoti senza valori. L'unico cosa che ho lasciato è l'intestazione della Ditta. Va bene?
> Speriamo che sia finita perchè è da settembre che ho tra i piedi il LIBRO UNICO DEL LAVORO!

  io consiglierei di togliere anche l'intestazione per motivi di privacy potrebbero fare i pignoli e rispedirti a casa

----------


## paolos

> mi spiego meglio.....
> se (come avevo capito) intendi far utilizzare questo schema a più di una azienda, oltre all'autorizzazione alla stampa laser (quella che hai presumibilmente inserito in altro a destra), devi prevedere un numero di autorizzazione che l'Inail rilascia alle c.d. "software house" e si tratta di una autorizzazione ad utilizzare quello specifico tracciato (il modello da te preparato)

  
non m i sn spiegato io. il modello è da me predisposto e solo da me usato per la mia azienda. sono un datore di lavoro.

----------


## BABI69

> io consiglierei di togliere anche l'intestazione per motivi di privacy potrebbero fare i pignoli e rispedirti a casa

  Ok grazie! Meglio evitare di ritornare considerando che quando mi reco agli uffici INAIL sto fuori ufficio tutta la mattinata!
Buona serata a tutti!

----------


## Contabile

> Buongiorno a tutti, giusto ieri sono stata all'inail (sede di cz) per vidimare i registri per una ditta di nuova istituzione e neanche lì sapevano cosa fare, chiedevano a me come comportarsi...

  
Salve corregionale. Stammi bene e ti dico l'INAIL di RC cosa ha scritto  :Big Grin:

----------


## CEDGIULY

Finalmente sono riuscita ad avere l'autorizzazione dall'INAIL di Termini Imerese della Provincia di Palermo allegando il seguente fac-simile.
Spero possa esservi di aiuto. :Wink:

----------


## fantomas

Secondo il mio parere è possibile utilizzare modelli del genere solo se i fogli sono vidimati preventivamente e non con una autorizzazione unica. 
In buona sostanza, non posso utilizzare una numerazione unica con un sistema (excel, word, database,Acrobat, ecc.) che mi permetta di modificare a mio piacimento la data e l'ora in fase di ristampa che deve essere rilaciata dal sistema informatico in automatico. 
Con questi sistema, a Dicembre 2009 posso tranquillamente rimodificare le paghe di gennaio 2009 !!!!!! 
ATTENZIONE il problema che è stato toccato e di carattere generale per le autorizzazioni di questo tipo e non nella normativa del LUL. 
Prima che qualcuno mi dica che anche con i sistemi informatici si possono modificare le date e l'ora, io rispondo che in "teoria" non si potrebbe e dietro ci stanno le case software che vendono prodotti idonei allo scopo........ (anche rubare non è consentito ma esiste sempre chi ci prova)   
E' solo il mio modesto parere.

----------


## BABI69

> Finalmente sono riuscita ad avere l'autorizzazione dall'INAIL di Termini Imerese della Provincia di Palermo allegando il seguente fac-simile.
> Spero possa esservi di aiuto.

  L'autorizzazione te l'hanno rilasciata subito o spedita per posta?
Io ho presentato la mia richiesta il 10/12/2008 e a tutt'oggi non ho ancora ricevuto nulla: allo sportello mi hanno detto che l'avrebbero spedita perchè dovevano ancora "ben capire" la circolare del 09/12/2008.
E' due giorni che provo a telefonare all'INAIL ma è sempre occupato.
Non so se aspettare o ritornare all'INAIL.
L'autorizzazione deve essere rilasciata entro il 31/12/2008 o vale il giorno di presentazione della domanda con relativo timbro INAIL con la data?
Grazie.
Ciao.
Barbara

----------


## gigizanc

> mi auguro che si possa stamapare fronte/retro... per rispetto dell'ambiente se non altro!  
> appena finisco di predisporre il mio foglio excel, lo posto volentieri... un paio di giorni spero!

  Ciao per caso hai realizzato il foglio excel per l'elaborazione del libro unico?
Se si potresti gentilmente inviarlo a gigizanc@tin.it
Grazie

----------


## dargas66

> In buona sostanza, non posso utilizzare una numerazione unica con un sistema (excel, word, database,Acrobat, ecc.) che mi permetta di modificare a mio piacimento la data e l'ora in fase di ristampa che deve essere rilaciata dal sistema informatico in automatico. 
> Con questi sistema, a Dicembre 2009 posso tranquillamente rimodificare le paghe di gennaio 2009 !!!!!! 
> ATTENZIONE il problema che è stato toccato e di carattere generale per le autorizzazioni di questo tipo e non nella normativa del LUL.

  guarda che con QUALSIASI applicativo software paghe è possibile ristampare, variare le numerazioni le date e le ore di stampa ecc... e modificare qualsiasi cosa. 
per cui .... a mio avviso qualsiasi software può essere utilizzato per stampare il LUL, non mi sembra che normativamente esistano delle specifiche su che tipo di software si debba usare o non usare ma è specificato semplicemente che deve essere "autorizzato" un fac simile del risultato finale di stampa.

----------


## cpd5

Penso che possa essere utilizzato un qualunque software, ci&#242; che interessa &#232; il rispetto del contenuto essenziale del tracciato. Poi come anzidetto tutti i software sono alla fine tarocabili.
Pongo un quesito sulla richiesta di autorizzazione.
E' possibile inoltrare richiesta di autorizzazione con allegato fac-simile del LUL a mezzo raccomandata A/R ?

----------


## grimar

mi hanno appena chiamato dalla sede caserta e mi hanno autorizzato alla stampa laser su un comune foglio word o excel. il numero autorizzazione resta quello per i fogli paga. si puoi inviare via racc. ma sarebbe preferibile avere una ricevuta di consegna a mano.

----------


## paolos

modello fatto su excel, autorizzato subito. una volta tanto brava Inail

----------


## grimar

> mi hanno appena chiamato dalla sede caserta e mi hanno autorizzato alla stampa laser su un comune foglio word o excel. il numero autorizzazione resta quello per i fogli paga. si puoi inviare via racc. ma sarebbe preferibile avere una ricevuta di consegna a mano.

  avevo scritto che il numero autorizzazione restava quello per i cedolini, ma una volta inviate le deleghe al punto cliente il sistema lo cambia in automatico con quello nazionale e dunque quello locale è sostituito in toto. mi chiedo: anche per i cedolini paga? o metto due numeri autorizzazione diversi? uno per le buste e uno per il libro?

----------


## andre75

> modello fatto su excel, autorizzato subito. una volta tanto brava Inail

   
Non per approfittare della tua disponibilità, saresti così gentile da mettere a disposizioine il modello exel che l'INAIL ti ha vidimato. grazie Andrea

----------


## cyruskid

ciao a tutti, sono un pò in crisi e non molto soddisfatto del mio tracciato excel, qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da mandarmi un tracciato in excel per un confronto?la mia mail è ciro.palmieri@libero.it

----------


## cinzia.sed

Qualcuno è così cortese da chiarirmi questo dubbio:
la numerazione deve essere progressiva come segue:
gennaio dip.rossi pag.1 dip.bianchi pag.2
febbraio dip.rossi pag.3 dip.bianchi pag.4 e così di seguito per tutto l'anno.
(mi riferisco alla stampa laser) ogni anno si riparte da n.1?
Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------


## grimar

si alle prime 2, no alla terza... non si riparte ogni anno

----------


## cinzia.sed

> si alle prime 2, no alla terza... non si riparte ogni anno

  Grazie, quindi si procede sempre progressivamente?
Un ultima cosa, il fac-simile per l'autorizzazione alla stampa laser deve avere i dati identificativi della mia azienda?

----------


## bodr

> ciao a tutti, sono un pò in crisi e non molto soddisfatto del mio tracciato excel, qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da mandarmi un tracciato in excel per un confronto?la mia mail è ciro.palmieri@libero.it

  Anch'io avrei bisogno di un excel. Ringrazio anticipatamente chi pu&#242; aiutarmi. d_antonello@hotmail.com

----------


## tedesco69

Vi chiedo è possibile chiedere all'Inail l'autorizzazione alla stampa laser del libro unico di un'azienda con 2 dipendenti gestito con un software creato da me?
All'Inail mi hanno detto che devo chiedere una autorizzazionecome casa software, mi pare una abberrazione.
Ho comunque presentato la richiesta alla stampa laser allegando modello di stampa ovvero tracciato record e non ho avuto risposta se non quella che vi ho riportato sopra. Cosa devo fare per farmi approvare il modello come posso reaggire a ciò?
grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## f.p

> Vi chiedo è possibile chiedere all'Inail l'autorizzazione alla stampa laser del libro unico di un'azienda con 2 dipendenti gestito con un software creato da me?
> All'Inail mi hanno detto che devo chiedere una autorizzazionecome casa software, mi pare una abberrazione.
> Ho comunque presentato la richiesta alla stampa laser allegando modello di stampa ovvero tracciato record e non ho avuto risposta se non quella che vi ho riportato sopra. Cosa devo fare per farmi approvare il modello come posso reaggire a ciò?
> grazie per l'attenzione

  mi sembra strano! Leggo proprio ora un articolo del Sole in cui specificano che le aziende che usano tracciati propri (aziende, associazioni, professionisti) possono chiedere l'autorizzazione entro il 30 gennaio, a differenza delle società di software che dovranno provvedervi entro il 16 p.v..
probabilmente intendeva con le medesime modalità (deposito del tracciato ecc.)  :Confused: 
dai una lettura alle note n. 102/09 del ministero del lavoro e n. 137/09 inail 
Ciao

----------


## mistergiu

Ciao a tutti,
ho cominciato a cercare di questo argomento oggi, ho trovato questo thread
e mi pare di aver fissato un po' di cose.
Qualcuno diceva di voler rendere di publico dominio il suo file XLS, l'ha fatto
veramente? 
In ogni caso, anche se me lo faccia io, poi devo andare all'INAIL, e se mi danno
l'OK posso fare così le buste paga?
Ho una piccola azienda, devo COMUNQUE appoggiarmi ad un commercialista o
consulente del lavoro iscritto all'albo? 
Grazie 
G

----------


## tedesco69

> mi sembra strano! Leggo proprio ora un articolo del Sole in cui specificano che le aziende che usano tracciati propri (aziende, associazioni, professionisti) possono chiedere l'autorizzazione entro il 30 gennaio, a differenza delle società di software che dovranno provvedervi entro il 16 p.v..
> probabilmente intendeva con le medesime modalità (deposito del tracciato ecc.) 
> dai una lettura alle note n. 102/09 del ministero del lavoro e n. 137/09 inail 
> Ciao

  Ti ringrazio per la cortese risposta. Ho letto l'articolo del sole24ore e parla di autorizzazione alla numerazione unitaria, a tuo parere devo chiedere quest'ulteriore autorizzazione?. Una volta presentata la richiesta cartacea alla stampa laser dovrò solo sollecitare l'Inail al rilascio dell'autorizzazione?
Grazie

----------


## grimar

mi sa che con circolari inail del 7 gennaio sono ancora cambiate un po di cose...
provo ad elencarle
1 la procedura di numerazione unitario fatta sul sito per il rilascio dell'autorizzazione, non è piu' valida e verrà sostituita da una nuova disponibile dal 16 gennaio. quindi il numero autorizzazione nazionale rilasciato in precedenza non è piu' valido.
2 per i fogli elaborati privatamente questa autorizzaione non è valida (come sembrava prima) ma occorrerà entro il 31 gennaio ottenerne una specifica presso la sede inail presentando il facsimile.
3 cambiano le date di presentazione delle richieste di auotrizzazione per le software house.
4 sarà disponibile a breve una procedura online per inviare gli incarichi alla tenuta del libro alle dpl. 
è esatto cio che ho capito io?

----------


## cinzia.sed

Volevo avvisare gli amici del forum che sul sito Moduli Utili - BENVENUTO catalogo PDF editabili c'è in vendita un modulo libro unico del lavoro a .15,00.
Personalmente l'ho acquistato. stamattina sono stata all'Inail di Sesto San Giovanni, non hanno obiettato nulla e domani mattina dovrei ritirare l'autorizzazione alla stampa laser.
Chi non è ancora riuscito ad avere un tracciato che lo soddisfi provi a dare un'occhiata.

----------


## mistergiu

Ciao,
io su quel sito vedo solo una busta paga, siamo sicuri che sia
a norma libro unico? 
Nessuno mi manda il suo excel? 
mistergiu (at) gmail.com 
Giu

----------


## buddan

> Ciao,
> io su quel sito vedo solo una busta paga, siamo sicuri che sia
> a norma libro unico?

  cosa pensi che sia il libro unico? una semplice busta paga con tutte le voci che erano scritte sul libro manuale(per i dipendenti è cosa gradita)   

> Nessuno mi manda il suo excel? 
> mistergiu (at) gmail.com 
> Giu

  su ebay c'è in vendita, io a questo punto non so se prendere l'excel o il pdf

----------


## SOFIA

> L'argomento era.....quanti calabresi scrivono sul forum....  
> Con te adesso la conta è arrivata a 5! Vado ad aggiornarli.....

  scrivo poco...però sono anche io calabrese!!!!

----------


## SEMOLA

> Volevo avvisare gli amici del forum che sul sito Moduli Utili - BENVENUTO catalogo PDF editabili c'è in vendita un modulo libro unico del lavoro a .15,00.
> Personalmente l'ho acquistato. stamattina sono stata all'Inail di Sesto San Giovanni, non hanno obiettato nulla e domani mattina dovrei ritirare l'autorizzazione alla stampa laser.
> Chi non è ancora riuscito ad avere un tracciato che lo soddisfi provi a dare un'occhiata.

  L'idea è veramente buona oggi provo anch'io ad andare all'INAIL con questo modulo. C'è qualcun altro che lo ha provato??? :Confused:

----------


## kennedy08

> mi sa che con circolari inail del 7 gennaio sono ancora cambiate un po di cose...
> provo ad elencarle
> 1 la procedura di numerazione unitario fatta sul sito per il rilascio dell'autorizzazione, non è piu' valida e verrà sostituita da una nuova disponibile dal 16 gennaio. quindi il numero autorizzazione nazionale rilasciato in precedenza non è piu' valido.
> 2 per i fogli elaborati privatamente questa autorizzaione non è valida (come sembrava prima) ma occorrerà entro il 31 gennaio ottenerne una specifica presso la sede inail presentando il facsimile.
> 3 cambiano le date di presentazione delle richieste di auotrizzazione per le software house.
> 4 sarà disponibile a breve una procedura online per inviare gli incarichi alla tenuta del libro alle dpl. 
> è esatto cio che ho capito io?

  Io non ho capito questo:
1 dove sta scritto;
2 ?
4 sara' implementata quella gia' esistente dell'inail nel rispetto dei diversi termini per le procedure DPL preventivamente INAIL entro 30 gg. Oggi per il vecchio tutto scadente il 31 gennaio... 
Senti sul sole del 09 gennaio c'e' un bel calendario chiarificatore...

----------


## ikaria

Buongiorno. Ho un dubbio: ero già in possesso di una vecchia autorizzazione Inail alla numerazione unica e a dicembre ho richiesto telematicamente tramite punto cliente il nuovo numero di autorizzazione che mi è stato immediatamente assegnato. Non ho ancora inoltrato la comunicazione alla DPL circa la tenuta del LUL. 
Ora leggo della nuova procedura telematica unificata disponibile dal 16 gennaio sul sito Inail. A questo punto mi chiedo: 1) l'autorizzazione rilasciata a dicembre è valida e posso inoltrare telematicamente con la nuova procedura solo la comunicazione alla DPL ? 2) l'autorizzazione è valida, ma alla DPL devo  fare obbligatoriamente l'inoltro cartaceo ? 3) l'autorizzazione rilasciata a dicembre non è valida e devo rifare il tutto con la nuova procedura unica ?
Credo che molti di voi siano nella mia stessa situazione, ho sentito l'Inail ... ma i dubbi sono rimasti. Grazie .

----------


## cinzia.sed

Sono appena stata all'Inail e ho ritirato l'autorizzazione.Non mi hanno fatto alcuna contestazione. L'unico dubbio che mi rimane &#232; che sulla stessa mi hanno scritto"il programma di elaborazione deve prevedere la data e l'ora ecc." Io avevo chiaramente specificato che non si trattava  di programma paghe ma di foglio di lavoro essendo la mia una piccola ditta artigiana per la quale provvedo io manualmente alle buste paga.
Nel mio caso devo anche fare la comunicazione alla DPL?
Grazie

----------


## SEMOLA

> infatti io ho fatto esattamente in questo modo. Ho elaborato un articolato file su excel con tutti i campi obbligatori in base alla normativa sul libro unico e l'ho integrato con la numerazione progressiva automatica nonchè la data e l'ora della stampa automatiche e sempre aggiornate. Li ho inseriti rispettivamente come intestazione (logo inail, numero dell'autorizzazione e numero del cedolino) e pie' di pagina (data e ora della stampa). Il risultato a parer mio è buono e dovrebbe rispettare i canoni previsti dalla legge. A giorni lo presenterò all'inail di cagliari per l'approvazione e spero che vada tutto bene. Se qualcuno vuole sfruttare il mio lavoro non ha che da chiedere. Condivido volentieri...

  potresti mandarmi una copia del tuo foglio ecxel??? Hai ottenuto l'autorizzazione da parte dell'inail???
Ti ringrazio molto :Smile:  faleri.mariarita@tele2.it

----------


## bodr

> Infatti io ho fatto esattamente in questo modo. Ho elaborato un articolato file su excel con tutti i campi obbligatori in base alla normativa sul libro unico e l'ho integrato con la numerazione progressiva automatica nonchè la data e l'ora della stampa automatiche e sempre aggiornate. Li ho inseriti rispettivamente come intestazione (logo inail, numero dell'autorizzazione e numero del cedolino) e pie' di pagina (data e ora della stampa). Il risultato a parer mio è buono e dovrebbe rispettare i canoni previsti dalla legge. A giorni lo presenterò all'inail di cagliari per l'approvazione e spero che vada tutto bene. Se qualcuno vuole sfruttare il mio lavoro non ha che da chiedere. Condivido volentieri...

  Potresti inviarlo anche a me? Ti ringrazio.  d_antonello@hotmail.com

----------


## paolos

> Buongiorno. Ho un dubbio: ero già in possesso di una vecchia autorizzazione Inail alla numerazione unica e a dicembre ho richiesto telematicamente tramite punto cliente il nuovo numero di autorizzazione che mi è stato immediatamente assegnato. Non ho ancora inoltrato la comunicazione alla DPL circa la tenuta del LUL. 
> Ora leggo della nuova procedura telematica unificata disponibile dal 16 gennaio sul sito Inail. A questo punto mi chiedo: 1) l'autorizzazione rilasciata a dicembre è valida e posso inoltrare telematicamente con la nuova procedura solo la comunicazione alla DPL ? 2) l'autorizzazione è valida, ma alla DPL devo  fare obbligatoriamente l'inoltro cartaceo ? 3) l'autorizzazione rilasciata a dicembre non è valida e devo rifare il tutto con la nuova procedura unica ?
> Credo che molti di voi siano nella mia stessa situazione, ho sentito l'Inail ... ma i dubbi sono rimasti. Grazie .

  
tranquillo/a: è un'autorizzazione standard anke a me è successo uguale.

----------


## paolos

> scrivo poco...però sono anche io calabrese!!!!

  
eccomi. Da cz

----------


## SOFIA

> eccomi. Da cz

  Provincia di Reggio Calabria....ciao!!!!!

----------


## Davide

Ciao a tutti! 
La mia domanda è la seguente: prima di Natale ho provveduto ad inviare una r.r. alla DPL con l'elenco delle ditte che gestirò per il LUL nonchè ho utilizzato la funzione telematica dell'area clienti dell'INAIL per inserire le ditte in delega ed il vecchio n. autorizzazione stampe laser: la procedura me ne ha assegnato uno nuovo. 
A questo punto sono a posto?

----------


## iam

> Ciao a tutti! 
> La mia domanda è la seguente: prima di Natale ho provveduto ad inviare una r.r. alla DPL con l'elenco delle ditte che gestirò per il LUL nonchè ho utilizzato la funzione telematica dell'area clienti dell'INAIL per inserire le ditte in delega ed il vecchio n. autorizzazione stampe laser: la procedura me ne ha assegnato uno nuovo. 
> A questo punto sono a posto?

  Si! 
(anche se sul punto della comunicazione alla DPL io non sono per nulla d'accordo....   :Mad:  
la norma dice espressamente che è una comunicazione che va fatta dal datore di lavoro, la semplificazione di inviare un elenco è stata partorita solamente da strutture ministeriali compiacenti .... :Big Grin: )

----------


## Davide

> Si! 
> (anche se sul punto della comunicazione alla DPL io non sono per nulla d'accordo....   
> la norma dice espressamente che è una comunicazione che va fatta dal datore di lavoro, la semplificazione di inviare un elenco è stata partorita solamente da strutture ministeriali compiacenti ....)

  Innanzitutto grazie x la risposta! 
Per quanto riguarda la r.r alla DPL, sono stati loro a dirmi di mandare l'elenco su carta intestata del mio Studio e di non mandare la delega di ogni singolo cliente altrimenti avrebbero avuto problemi di "abbondanza di materiale cartaceo"!

----------


## iam

> Innanzitutto grazie x la risposta! 
> Per quanto riguarda la r.r alla DPL, sono stati loro a dirmi di mandare l'elenco su carta intestata del mio Studio e di non mandare la delega di ogni singolo cliente altrimenti avrebbero avuto problemi di "abbondanza di materiale cartaceo"!

  si lo so..... infatti ti ho risposto che non hai nulla da temere! 
Io critico una una iniziativa partorita dalla sempre pi&#249; deludente Fondazione Studi dei Consulenti del Lavoro di concerto con il Ministero del Lavoro.
Per carit&#224;....  ben venga ogni semplificazione, ma sarebbe stato opportuno variare la norma scritta.

----------


## vinc

Saresti così gentile di mandarmi una copia del file excel che tu hai elaborato?
mia mail  vincenzo.pito@tin.it

----------


## vinc

> Infatti io ho fatto esattamente in questo modo. Ho elaborato un articolato file su excel con tutti i campi obbligatori in base alla normativa sul libro unico e l'ho integrato con la numerazione progressiva automatica nonchè la data e l'ora della stampa automatiche e sempre aggiornate. Li ho inseriti rispettivamente come intestazione (logo inail, numero dell'autorizzazione e numero del cedolino) e pie' di pagina (data e ora della stampa). Il risultato a parer mio è buono e dovrebbe rispettare i canoni previsti dalla legge. A giorni lo presenterò all'inail di cagliari per l'approvazione e spero che vada tutto bene. Se qualcuno vuole sfruttare il mio lavoro non ha che da chiedere. Condivido volentieri...

  scusa mi riferivo al file di stefy73

----------


## STEFY73

ecco qui. Questo è il mio fac simile libro unico. ho già ricevuto l'autorizzazione quindi è tutto ok.

----------


## vinc

> ecco qui. Questo è il mio fac simile libro unico. ho già ricevuto l'autorizzazione quindi è tutto ok.

  Ciao, stefy73.
Sono nuovo di questo forum.
Mi manderesti il tuo file excel per visionarlo? vincenzo.pito@tin.it
Ti ringrazio aticipatamente.

----------


## vinc

Scusate, mi presento.
Sono il legale rappresentate di una piccola soc. coop. di installazione impianti.
Abbiamo quattro dipendenti, di cui tre soci lavoratori.
Da sempre teniamo la contabilit&#224; fiscale e del lavoro all'interno.
Non intendo e non voglio comprare un sw, inutile per le mie esigenze e sono
ancora in cerca per capire come comportarmi.
Questo forum mi sta auitando tantissimo ad districarmi in questa giungla.
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## SEMOLA

> ecco qui. Questo è il mio fac simile libro unico. ho già ricevuto l'autorizzazione quindi è tutto ok.

  PERFETTO IL TUO FAXSIMILE. LO HAI SVILUPPATO IN EXEL??? POTRESTI MANDARMI IL FILE.  faleri.mariarit@TELE2.IT 
GRAZIE AMTICIPATAMENTE.

----------


## conslavoro

> perfetto il tuo faxsimile. Lo hai sviluppato in exel??? Potresti mandarmi il file.  faleri.mariarit@tele2.it 
> grazie amticipatamente.

  
su excel?... Senza l'uso di un softwer..?...

----------


## SEMOLA

> ecco qui. Questo è il mio fac simile libro unico. Ho già ricevuto l'autorizzazione quindi è tutto ok.

  correggo indirizzo mail faleri.mariarita@tele2.it

----------


## SEMOLA

> su excel?... Senza l'uso di un softwer..?...

  senza l'uso di software. Comunque il file è di stefy73
trattasi di modelli sviluppati in exel per calcolare e stampare il libro unico in modo semplice e veloce. Non un software quindi necessita di inserimento dati guidato.

----------


## sanforn@tin.it

> potresti mandarmi una copia del tuo foglio ecxel??? Hai ottenuto l'autorizzazione da parte dell'inail???
> Ti ringrazio molto faleri.mariarita@tele2.it

  Mi associo alla richiesta, se qualcuno può mandarmi il foglio ecxel.........è un Angelo!!! Sono giorni che cerco disperatamente ovunque, ma niente che soddisfi le necessità di tutti noi!! un abbraccio a tutti ed infinite Grazieeeee!
la mia mail:  sanforn@tin.it

----------


## bodr

Se puoi mandare anche a me il foglio excel. Grazie di tutto. d_antonello@hotmail.com

----------


## silenzioso

Se permettete, vorrei inserirmi nella vostra discussione e cercare di riassumere ciò che ho capito.
Il Libro Unico sul lavoro non è altro che una serie di cedolini, buste paga, che devono essere archiviate avendo un numero di pagina sequenziale a partire dalla pag. 1 del 2009 per il dip. rossi mario a Gennaio a pag. 4000 del 2020 per il dip. bianchi bianchino. Ovviamete in esso devono essere contenute tutte le informazioni richieste come le presenze, l'autorizzazione INAIL, la data e l'ora di stampa, ecc, ecc. Le informazioni quindi non devono più essere trascritte su una pagina riassuntiva per ogni mese, come si è fatto fino ad ora per il libro paga.
Spero che qualcuno confermi questa mia affermazione. 
Grazie 
Vincenzo 
P.s.: sono un dip. di una copperativa agricola e gestisco con excel le buste paga di 13 dipendenti tra operai ed impiegati.

----------


## mistergiu

Ci riprovo,
qualcuno mi potrebbe mandare il suo file Excel? 
Grazie 
mistergiu AT gmail.com

----------


## mistergiu

Vabbè, ne posto uno fatto da me con Openoffice, magari a qualcuno serve. 
G

----------


## gianlu.fanu

Ciao Stefy, come hai realizzato la parte relativa alla *numerazione automatica e progressiva* delle pagine per il Libro Unico?
Aspetto tue notizie gianlucafanucchi@intoscana.it
Grazie mille, _Gianluca_

----------


## gaeconta

salve a tutti sperando di esservi utile la mia casa di software ha predisposto un offerta per i piccoli consulenti e piccole imprese che vogliono fare da soli.
Costo 600,00 euro all'anno per elaborare fino 50 dipendenti al mese.
Compreso assistenza e aggiornamenti. 
Precisazioni, se vi interessa avere notizie e anche una demo del software inviate una mail di richiesta con i tuoi dati (nome impresa, indirizzo, recapiti telefonici e referente) al seguente indirizzo mail  edisoftas@gmail.com .
Alcune precisazioni il software non ha obblighi di rinnovi, ovvero il contratto si perfeziona e rinnova solo con i pagamenti da te effettuati. Quindi anche se lo compri il primo anno non hai obblighi di rinnovo per gli anni successivi.
Gaeconta

----------


## buddan

Salve, ho acquistato su ebay (20 euro) un tracciato excel   per libro unico, era privo di formule e riporto dati da una pagina all'altra, son 3 giorni che  sto elaborando le varie formule e sono veramente soddisfatto del lavoro :Big Grin: , la prossima settimana vado all'inail, vi posto una stampa pdf.
ciao a tutti.

----------


## mistergiu

@Buddan:
Dammi consigli su come gestire il mio, le formule per i calcoli le ho gi&#224;,
ma per trasferire da un mese all'altro?
Tu tieni una cartella di lavoro per ogni dipendente? Oppure tutti sulla stessa
cartella? 
E per la numerazione? 
Grazie 
G

----------


## buddan

> @Buddan:
> Dammi consigli su come gestire il mio, le formule per i calcoli le ho già,
> ma per trasferire da un mese all'altro?
> Tu tieni una cartella di lavoro per ogni dipendente? Oppure tutti sulla stessa
> cartella? 
> E per la numerazione? 
> Grazie 
> G

  numerazione automatica da una pagina all'altra e varie intestazioni, sulla prima pagina inserisco il numero manualmente progressivo, 
per ogni dipendente faccio una cartella e salvo la busta con nome. 
orario e calendario presenze tutto in automatico.  
p.s. riallego il pdf con alcune modifiche, lunedi vado all'inail mi chiedevo MA DEVE ESSERE TUTTO IN BIANCO O DEVO SCRIVRE L'INTESTAZIONE DELLA DITTA? secondo me loro autorizzano il tracciato perciò non deve essere nominativo.
ciao ciao

----------


## Pietro44

Ho scaricato i documenti che avete preparato in pdf del libro unico del lavoro...ma come faccio per poterlo compilare dato che non mi dà la possibilità di farlo? Grazie

----------


## renfo

Occhio, Buddan! Qualcuno non ha ottenuto l'autorizzazione per aver costruito un file composto da più schede. Il pro-forma da presentare all'autorizzazione dev'essere in bianco (io ho previsto solo la sede INAIL). Il vero nodo, oltre all'unicità fisica del documento (es. unica scheda excel) è la generazione automatica della numerazione. Chi avesse trovato valida (ed autorizzata soluzione) può davvero diventare il beniamino di tutti i frequentatori.

----------


## gianlu.fanu

> salve a tutti sperando di esservi utile la mia casa di software ha predisposto un offerta per i piccoli consulenti e piccole imprese che vogliono fare da soli.
> Costo 600,00 euro all'anno per elaborare fino 50 dipendenti al mese.
> Compreso assistenza e aggiornamenti.

  Ciao geaconta. Potresti dare maggiori dettagli per quanto riguarda questo software a 600 euro?? Sarebbe l'ideale come prezzo e come esigenze visto che ho una piccola azienda. A presto gianlucafanucchi@intoscana.it

----------


## buddan

> Occhio, Buddan! Qualcuno non ha ottenuto l'autorizzazione per aver costruito un file composto da più schede.

  Lunedi andrò all'inail e vedremo cosa succede :Confused: , eventualmente farò tutto su di un unica pagina, io comunque ho visto una busta paga elaborata con software costoso e viene stampata su due fogli, vi farò sapere lunedi.
ciao ciao

----------


## buddan

Ebbene si,  sono andato all'inail per l'autorizzazione con la stampa dell'elaborato excel e mi hanno dato l'autorizzazione!!!!!!!!! Stampa di busta paga su due pagine purchè con lo stesso numero, data e stampa.
Son contento che con qualche soldino :Big Grin:  e un po di lavoro :EEK!:  posso andare avanti senza spendere su costosi software per fare una semplice busta paga.
ciao ciao

----------


## BABI69

> Ebbene si,  sono andato all'inail per l'autorizzazione con la stampa dell'elaborato excel e mi hanno dato l'autorizzazione!!!!!!!!! Stampa di busta paga su due pagine purchè con lo stesso numero, data e stampa.
> Son contento che con qualche soldino e un po di lavoro posso andare avanti senza spendere su costosi software per fare una semplice busta paga.
> ciao ciao

  Io ho ottenuto l'autorizzazione dell'elaborato in excel con stampa su due pagine indicando anche nella seconda pagina i dati identificativi del dipendente e su richiesta specifica mi hanno detto che le pagine devono essere numerate progressivamente non con stesso numero .............

----------


## buddan

> Io ho ottenuto l'autorizzazione dell'elaborato in excel con stampa su due pagine indicando anche nella seconda pagina i dati identificativi del dipendente e su richiesta specifica mi hanno detto che le pagine devono essere numerate progressivamente non con stesso numero .............

  cioè ti hanno detto che se fai la busta paga nella prima pagina puoi scrivere foglio 1 e nella seconda foglio 2? strano perchè la busta paga è composta da 2 pagine alla fine non si capisce niente :Confused:  avrò ad esempio busta paga di gennaio foglio 1 e 2,  busta paga di febbraio (nel caso di più buste) 12 e 13 ecc. non è chiara! se sono un dipendente mi faccio un fascicolo con busta paga 1 e busta paga 12 composte da 2 fogli numerati uguali.
mah! dovrei vedere una busta paga elaborata da un software.
Comunque l'importante è che si sia risolto con excel.

----------


## Pietro44

Cosa avete consegnato all'inail per avere tale autorizzazione?

----------


## renfo

Bravi Buddan e Baby69! Complimenti. Domani dovrei ritirare la mia autorizzazione. Il dubbio che avevo era che chiedessero della predisposizione del file perché un amico non ha ottenuto l'autorizzazione in quanto, avendogli chiesto (l'INAIL) le modalità tecniche del foglio excel, questi aveva riferito di aver suddiviso il file in più schede (ciascuna intestata ad un dipendente). Ebbene, era questo il problema, collegato anche alla contestazione dell'automatica generazione della numerazione fogli.
A proposito, potreste mettere a disposizione di tutti la vostra soluzione per tale automazione?
Ve ne saremmo grati in molti, io per primo.
Ed ora, buon lavoro!

----------


## BABI69

> cioè ti hanno detto che se fai la busta paga nella prima pagina puoi scrivere foglio 1 e nella seconda foglio 2? strano perchè la busta paga è composta da 2 pagine alla fine non si capisce niente avrò ad esempio busta paga di gennaio foglio 1 e 2,  busta paga di febbraio (nel caso di più buste) 12 e 13 ecc. non è chiara! se sono un dipendente mi faccio un fascicolo con busta paga 1 e busta paga 12 composte da 2 fogli numerati uguali.
> mah! dovrei vedere una busta paga elaborata da un software.
> Comunque l'importante è che si sia risolto con excel.

  
Sì mi hanno detto chiaramente che devo stampare le pagine con numero progressivo. Io ad esempio gestisco attualmente le paghe di 3 dipendenti:
DIPENDENTE A - GENNAIO FOGLIO N. 1 E 2
DIPENDENTE B - GENNAIO FOGLIO N. 3 E 4
DIPENDENTE C - GENNAIO FOGLIO N. 4 E 5 
DIPENDENTE A - FEBBRAIO FOGLIO N. 6 E 7
ecc. 
Il mio libro unico infatti sarà un foglio unico in excel e ogni mese stamperò solo le pagine relative al mese stesso e archiverò il cartaceo da eventualmente esibire in caso di controllo in un unico raccoglitore. 
A parte, come faccio adesso, terrò per ogni dipendente una cartelletta con fotocopia, che servirà a me per i vari conteggi, adempimenti, ecc.
Ciao

----------


## buddan

> Sì mi hanno detto chiaramente che devo stampare le pagine con numero progressivo.

  Certamente la numerazione è progressiva!O le varie inail hanno procedure diverse o sei tu che stai facendo confusione, la logica e normativa dice che le BUSTE PAGA devo avere un numero progressivo (non per anno solare ma continuativo) non " i fogli che compongono la busta paga".
Ti dico così perche ho chiesto specificatamente all'inail, ho chiesto anche, che nella mia busta ci sono caselle vuote per eventuali altre voci se posso riempirtle una volta autorizzato il modello è mi hanno specificato che loro autenticano il tracciao con alcune voci obbligatorie, per le aggiunte non ci sono problemi purchè non venga modificato il tracciato (schema).
ciao.   p.s. chiunque fosse interessato oggetto ebay n° 260352817207

----------


## buddan

> Ebbene, era questo il problema, collegato anche alla contestazione dell'automatica generazione della numerazione fogli.
> A proposito, potreste mettere a disposizione di tutti la vostra soluzione per tale automazione?
> Ve ne saremmo grati in molti, io per primo.
> Ed ora, buon lavoro!

  Io non ho inserito un automazione perchè dovrei creare un foglio excel da utilizzare con più pagine, siccome ogni mese sovrascriverò la stessa busta paga rinominandola, effettuarò la numerazione manualmente, nella prima pagina perchè sulla seconda lo riporta in automatico.
ciao

----------


## BABI69

> Certamente la numerazione è progressiva!O le varie inail hanno procedure diverse o sei tu che stai facendo confusione, la logica e normativa dice che le BUSTE PAGA devo avere un numero progressivo (non per anno solare ma continuativo) non " i fogli che compongono la busta paga".
> Ti dico così perche ho chiesto specificatamente all'inail, ho chiesto anche, che nella mia busta ci sono caselle vuote per eventuali altre voci se posso riempirtle una volta autorizzato il modello è mi hanno specificato che loro autenticano il tracciao con alcune voci obbligatorie, per le aggiunte non ci sono problemi purchè non venga modificato il tracciato (schema).
> ciao.   p.s. chiunque fosse interessato oggetto ebay n° 260352817207

  
Probabilmente non capisco io.
(Cosa c'entrano le caselle vuote? Quelle riguardano il tracciato) 
Non so se parliamo di cose diverse. 
Articolo 1, comma , del DM 9 Luglio 2008:
"obbligo in fase di stampa di attribuire a *ciascun foglio* una numerazione sequenziale, conservando eventuali fogli deterionati o annullati"

----------


## buddan

> Probabilmente non capisco io.
> (Cosa c'entrano le caselle vuote? Quelle riguardano il tracciato) 
> Non so se parliamo di cose diverse. 
> Articolo 1, comma , del DM 9 Luglio 2008:
> "obbligo in fase di stampa di attribuire a *ciascun foglio* una numerazione sequenziale, conservando eventuali fogli deterionati o annullati"

  Perfetto ma per foglio si intende la busta paga! se la busta n° 20 è composta da 3 fogli tutti e tre i fogli fanno parte della stessa busta paga n° 20 con piè di pagina:
pagina 1 di 3 - pagina 2 di 3 - pagina 3 di 3. in duplice copia una per te e una per il dipendente.per quanto riguarda i fogli deteriorati efferttuerò una nuova stampa perchè fatta su fogli non vidimati, secondo me quella dicitura è solo per le buste paga fatte con softwae che non ci puoi lavorare sopra o per fogli meccanografici che sono progressivi.
ciao

----------


## STUDIO1

> Ciao geaconta. Potresti dare maggiori dettagli per quanto riguarda questo software a 600 euro?? Sarebbe l'ideale come prezzo e come esigenze visto che ho una piccola azienda. A presto gianlucafanucchi@intoscana.it

  Ciao geaconta,
anche a me interesserebbe questo software gentilmente potreste dirmi la casa software? ma tu lo conosci?
ti ringrazio

----------


## buddan

Salve qualcuno sa dirmi come automatizzare il calcolo della ritenuta fiscale con varie aliquote nel foglio excel? 
quando esisteva una sola aliquota , non ho mai avuto problemi si faceva la sottrazione del prodotto al 23% ma ora si va a scaglioni perciò ci sarà un aliquota del 23% da calcolare sul massimo di   15000 (da suddividere per i mesi nella busta) e sull'eccedente bisognerebbe calcolare il 27%  
ciao non so se sono stato chiaro.

----------


## grimar

> Probabilmente non capisco io.
> (Cosa c'entrano le caselle vuote? Quelle riguardano il tracciato) 
> Non so se parliamo di cose diverse. 
> Articolo 1, comma , del DM 9 Luglio 2008:
> "obbligo in fase di stampa di attribuire a *ciascun foglio* una numerazione sequenziale, conservando eventuali fogli deterionati o annullati"

  quoto babi: na numerazione progressiva riguarda ciascun foglio e non la singola busta paga. se la busta si compone di 2 fogli sarà pag. 1 e 2.

----------


## buddan

> quoto babi: na numerazione progressiva riguarda ciascun foglio e non la singola busta paga. se la busta si compone di 2 fogli sarà pag. 1 e 2.

  perciò mi dai ragione la busta paga sarà pagina 1 e 2 ma sarà la busta paga n° 1 su tutti e due i frontespizi

----------


## bodr

> Io ho ottenuto l'autorizzazione dell'elaborato in excel con stampa su due pagine indicando anche nella seconda pagina i dati identificativi del dipendente e su richiesta specifica mi hanno detto che le pagine devono essere numerate progressivamente non con stesso numero .............

  Ho visto il tuo modello excel ma ho notato che mancano i riferimenti per le addizionali comunali e regionali. Si possono mettere nella colonna descrizioni?
Ciao

----------


## grimar

> perciò mi dai ragione la busta paga sarà pagina 1 e 2 ma sarà la busta paga n° 1 su tutti e due i frontespizi

  si è così ma il dato obbligatorio è la numerazione delle pagine, non il numero di busta paga che puoi anche non indicare.

----------


## BABI69

> Ho visto il tuo modello excel ma ho notato che mancano i riferimenti per le addizionali comunali e regionali. Si possono mettere nella colonna descrizioni?
> Ciao

  Si perchè dopo aver valutato varie buste paghe generate da vari programmi software (che gentilmente mi hanno fatto vedere amici e parenti!) ho deciso di indicare le addizionali nel corpo del cedolino come trattenute. Ciao .........

----------


## BABI69

> si è così ma il dato obbligatorio è la numerazione delle pagine, non il numero di busta paga che puoi anche non indicare.

  Non vorrei insistere ma leggendo la normativa si parla di numerazione foglio non busta paga.
Non so se l'esempio è pertinente ma quando stampi ad il libro IVA VENDITE di gennaio se le pagine sono 10 non indichi 1/2009 di 10/2009 - 2/2009 di 10/2009, ecc. ma le pagine vengono numerate progressivamente (naturalmente per il LUL non si riparte da 1 con l'anno nuovo).
Ciao.

----------


## mistergiu

Ciao e buon lavoro a tutti,
ho consegnato il fac-simile stamattina, ho una azienda con 4 dipendenti.
Devo fare la comunicazione all?ispettorato del Lavoro / Direzione Provinciale del Lavoro,
cosa ci scrivo? 
"Comunico che il Sig.Pinco, professionista abilitato alla tenuta del Libro Unico del lavoro..." 
Cosa scrivo? E poi il libro lo tengo io,  devo menzionarlo nella lettera? 
Grazie 
G

----------


## buddan

> Non vorrei insistere ma leggendo la normativa si parla di numerazione foglio non busta paga.
> Non so se l'esempio è pertinente ma quando stampi ad il libro IVA VENDITE di gennaio se le pagine sono 10 non indichi 1/2009 di 10/2009 - 2/2009 di 10/2009, ecc. ma le pagine vengono numerate progressivamente (naturalmente per il LUL non si riparte da 1 con l'anno nuovo).
> Ciao.

  Stiamo facendo confusione, allego 2 file pdf della busta paga (io la chiamo sempre così e non LUL)come si può vedere è composta da 2 pagine che vengono chiaramente indicate sotto nel piè di pagina, il foglio (o numero busta paga) ha la numerazione 1 (vedi colore rosso nella prima pagina) e n° 1 (vedi giallo) nella seconda, perchè trattasi dello stosso foglio. Se faccio la busta 15 sarà n° 15 (vedi celeste) nella prima e n° 15 (vedi verde) nella seconda pagina.Più chiaro di così :Wink: 
Comunque c'è da dire che come scritto nella normativa possiamo avere più interpretazioni.

----------


## iam

> Comunque c'è da dire che come scritto nella normativa possiamo avere più interpretazioni.

  Per quanti avessero avuto ancora dubbi... il Vademecum del Ministero del Lavoro ha "tagliato la testa al toro". 
La numerazione va apposta su ogni singolo foglio (anche in caso di stampa fronte-retro vanno numerate 1-2 ecc.....)

----------


## buddan

> Per quanti avessero avuto ancora dubbi... il Vademecum del Ministero del Lavoro ha "tagliato la testa al toro". 
> La numerazione va apposta su ogni singolo foglio (anche in caso di stampa fronte-retro vanno numerate 1-2 ecc.....)

  come dicevo secondo me si presta a molte interpretazioni, poi parlo nel mio caso: ho chiesto specificatamente e ciò che ho consegnato e che mi hanno autorizzato e l'allegato che ho inserito nel precedente messaggio.
secondo me dipende dai dipendenti addetti all'autorizzazione.

----------


## gianlu.fanu

*Per chi fosse interessato ad un semplice file excel per gestire il libro unico senza costi, pu&#242; visitare il sito http://cgi.ebay.it/LIBRO-UNICO-DEL-LAVORO-FILE-EDITABILE-EXCEL-OPENOFFICE_W0QQitemZ170297949713QQcmdZViewItemQQpt  Zsoftware?hash=item170297949713&_trksid=p3286.c0.m  14&_trkparms=72&#37;3A758%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%  3A1%7C240%3A1318consegna in tutta italia tramite e-mail: file excel + tracciato da presentare all'INAIL + domanda di richiesta autorizzazione stampa laser!*

----------


## buddan

> come dicevo secondo me si presta a molte interpretazioni, poi parlo nel mio caso: ho chiesto specificatamente e ciò che ho consegnato e che mi hanno autorizzato e l'allegato che ho inserito nel precedente messaggio.
> secondo me dipende dai dipendenti addetti all'autorizzazione.

  mi quoto da solo, ho preso in mano i vecchi libri matricola, infortuni e paga manuali della buffetti, come dicevo io la prima e la seconda* facciata* hanno lo stesso numero perchè la seconda è il continuo della prima nel caso del mio LUL in due pagine.
controllate anche voi.

----------


## BABI69

> mi quoto da solo, ho preso in mano i vecchi libri matricola, infortuni e paga manuali della buffetti, come dicevo io la prima e la seconda* facciata* hanno lo stesso numero perchè la seconda è il continuo della prima nel caso del mio LUL in due pagine.
> controllate anche voi.

  Non per insistere ma la normativa DM 9 luglio 2008 (il passato è passato) stabilice un "obbligo in fase di stampa di attribuire a ciascun foglio una numerazione sequenziale  ecc.."  
Io ieri ho chiesto anche ad una amica che lavora in uno Studio. Stamattina ha posto il quesito a chi si occupa di elaborazioni paghe e dalle loro prove dice che ogni foglio viene numerato progressivamente.
Naturalmente ognuno poi interpreta come vuole.
Ciao buona gioranta a tutti.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> mi quoto da solo, ho preso in mano i vecchi libri matricola, infortuni e paga manuali della buffetti, come dicevo io la prima e la seconda* facciata* hanno lo stesso numero perchè la seconda è il continuo della prima nel caso del mio LUL in due pagine.
> controllate anche voi.

  .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ora che ci penso.... anche l'Almanacco di Topolino è numerato a pagine alterne....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## aamedeo

> Vabbè, ne posto uno fatto da me con Openoffice, magari a qualcuno serve. 
> G

  Se sei daccordo, potrei modificarlo facendogli fare un po' di calcoli. Fammi sapere se ti sta bene.
Ciao

----------


## ester

> ecco qui. Questo è il mio fac simile libro unico. ho già ricevuto l'autorizzazione quindi è tutto ok.

  CiaoStey73, sono una nuova arrivata il tuo fax simile del foglio unico è molto valido potresti inviarmi il tuo file exel x visionarlo.
Ti ringrazio anticipatamente Ester mix.morabito@mail.com

----------


## cinzia.sed

> salve a tutti sperando di esservi utile la mia casa di software ha predisposto un offerta per i piccoli consulenti e piccole imprese che vogliono fare da soli.
> Costo 600,00 euro all'anno per elaborare fino 50 dipendenti al mese.
> Compreso assistenza e aggiornamenti.

  Anche a me interesserebbe questo software. E' possibile avere un contatto? 
il mio contatto è il seguente:- LMDIPI00@lmsnc1.191.it 
Grazie

----------


## gaeconta

> Ciao geaconta,
> anche a me interesserebbe questo software gentilmente potreste dirmi la casa software? ma tu lo conosci?
> ti ringrazio

  
Ciao rispondo al tuo post, se ti interessa avere notizie e anche una demo del software invia una mail di richiesta con i tuoi dati (nome impresa, indirizzo, recapiti telefonici e referente) al seguente indirizzo mail  edisoftas@gmail.com .
Alcune precisazioni il software non ha obblighi di rinnovi, ovvero il contratto si perfeziona e rinnova solo con i pagamenti da te effettuati. Quindi anche se lo compri il primo anno non hai obblighi di rinnovo per gli anni successivi.
Gaeconta

----------


## gaeconta

Ciao rispondo alle varie persone che mi hanno chiesto notizie.
Se vi interessa avere notizie e anche una demo del software inviate una mail di richiesta con i tuoi dati (nome impresa, indirizzo, recapiti telefonici e referente) al seguente indirizzo mail  edisoftas@gmail.com .
Alcune precisazioni il software non ha obblighi di rinnovi, ovvero il contratto si perfeziona e rinnova solo con i pagamenti da  effettuati. Quindi anche se lo compri il primo anno non hai obblighi di rinnovo per gli anni successivi.
Gaeconta

----------


## paolos

> Sì mi hanno detto chiaramente che devo stampare le pagine con numero progressivo. Io ad esempio gestisco attualmente le paghe di 3 dipendenti:
> DIPENDENTE A - GENNAIO FOGLIO N. 1 E 2
> DIPENDENTE B - GENNAIO FOGLIO N. 3 E 4
> DIPENDENTE C - GENNAIO FOGLIO N. 4 E 5 
> DIPENDENTE A - FEBBRAIO FOGLIO N. 6 E 7
> ecc. 
> Il mio libro unico infatti sarà un foglio unico in excel e ogni mese stamperò solo le pagine relative al mese stesso e archiverò il cartaceo da eventualmente esibire in caso di controllo in un unico raccoglitore. 
> A parte, come faccio adesso, terrò per ogni dipendente una cartelletta con fotocopia, che servirà a me per i vari conteggi, adempimenti, ecc.
> Ciao

     
quindi in archivio avremo un libro unico composto da sole pagine dispari???? (le pari le avranno i singoli dipendenti)

----------


## cinzia.sed

> quindi in archivio avremo un libro unico composto da sole pagine dispari???? (le pari le avranno i singoli dipendenti)

  Ma cosa significa"sole pagine dispari"? Io stampo due copie per ogni dipendente ad es. del foglio n. 1 e 2. Una la consegno allo stesso con la dicitura copia, l'altra la faccio controfirmare e la archivio.
Questa del libro unci sembra la "storia infinita"!!!
Volevo sapere se i dati mensili del TFR e della situazione ferie sono obbligatoriamente da segnare tutti i mesi.
Grazie per la risposta

----------


## paolos

> Ma cosa significa"sole pagine dispari"? Io stampo due copie per ogni dipendente ad es. del foglio n. 1 e 2. Una la consegno allo stesso con la dicitura copia, l'altra la faccio controfirmare e la archivio.
> Questa del libro unci sembra la "storia infinita"!!!
> Volevo sapere se i dati mensili del TFR e della situazione ferie sono obbligatoriamente da segnare tutti i mesi.
> Grazie per la risposta

   
appunto consegni il foglio n. 1 (o il n. 2) che alla fine mankera' dal libro unico perche' consegnata al dipendente. o sbaglio?

----------


## Barbara949

Presso l'azienda, o il consulente, le pagine ci devono essere* tutte* numerate progressivamente, senza buchi. 
Al dipendente viene consegnata una copia/fotocopia.

----------


## gaeconta

> Ciao geaconta,
> anche a me interesserebbe questo software gentilmente potreste dirmi la casa software? ma tu lo conosci?
> ti ringrazio

  Ciao rispondo al tuo post, se ti interessa avere notizie e anche una demo del software invia una mail di richiesta con i tuoi dati (nome impresa, indirizzo, recapiti telefonici e referente) al seguente indirizzo mail  edisoftas@gmail.com .
Alcune precisazioni il software non ha obblighi di rinnovi, ovvero il contratto si perfeziona e rinnova solo con i pagamenti da te effettuati. Quindi anche se lo compri il primo anno non hai obblighi di rinnovo per gli anni successivi.
Gaeconta

----------


## Contabile

Anche per il libro unico &#232; arrivata la firma digitale e la marca temporale. Anche se trimestrale. 
Se cos&#236; sar&#224; per la comodit&#224; di tenuta che senso avranno le pagine numerate in fronte retro? Nessuna ritengo. Il problema &#232; l'archiviazione del libro, ossia la sicurezza di non perdere il file, danneggiamenti, manomissioni  etc. etc.

----------


## BABI69

> Presso l'azienda, o il consulente, le pagine ci devono essere* tutte* numerate progressivamente, senza buchi. 
> Al dipendente viene consegnata una copia/fotocopia.

  Confermo: io consegno una copia al dipendente. 
Per la numerazione io stampo fronte e retro per comodità: nessuno vieta di stampare solo il fronte: l'importante è che la numerazione sia progressiva.

----------


## ale.rix

un dubio che ci stà sorgendo oggi in studio.... 
una volta stampati tutti i cedolini (libro unico) relativi alle varie aziende, come li devo conservare? 
dovrò fare un unico faldone contenente, tutti i cedolini elaborati dallo studio in modo progressivo, o va bene fare una cartellina per ogni azienda? 
grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## Angela123

Conservazione a seconda della modalità di tenuta leggi qui:  http://www.asaps.it/articoli/Art_200...1.htm]articoli - Consentita la conservazione dei documenti contabili su supporti magnetici  http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cms...sp]Rivoluzione digitale - LASTAMPA.it

----------


## Angela123

Conservazione a seconda della modalità di tenuta leggi qui:  articoli - Consentita la conservazione dei documenti contabili su supporti magnetici  Rivoluzione digitale - LASTAMPA.it

----------


## YLENIA84

> Ecco il mio file. Per farvi vedere come viene lo mando in pdf ma io l'ho elaborato su excel indicando come intestazione a sinistra il nome del datore di lavoro, l'indirizzo ecc. E a destra il logo inail, la sede e il numero del cedolino. Poi come pie' di pagina la dicitura "stampato il ..... Alle ore ......". Date un occhiata e ditemi se ho dimenticato qualcosa di importante o altre osservazioni. Se vi piace vi mando anche il modello su excel. Ma per favore aiutatemi ad individuare eventuali anomalie o migliorie da apportare. Grazie

  scusa stefy potresti mandarmi il libro unico che hai postato in formato excel?

----------


## YLENIA84

stefy 73 per piacere potresti mandare anche a me il formato excel del tuo libro unico? ylenia2121@virgilio.it

----------


## mistergiu

Ciao,
qualcuno ha un libro unico in pdf editabile? 
Serve ad un mio amico, ovviamente non quello comprato,
magari qualcuno l'ha fatto. 
Ciao 
G

----------


## YLENIA84

Per favore qualcuno sarebbe cosi gentile da postare il proprio libro unico in formato excel oppure quello creato da stefy73...
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## mistergiu

Se guardi più indietro troverai il mio. 
Ciao 
G

----------


## YLENIA84

Grazie mistergiu..
E' molto ben fatto...
Quindi tu hai utilizzato questo per l'autorizzazione?

----------


## mistergiu

Si, ed è stato approvato. 
Ciao

----------


## andreac

Salve, 
premetto che non sono un espertissimo del campo, ma ho letto la vs. discussione. 
Avendo io una piccolissima azienda con un dipendente, vorrei avere la possibilità di crearmi le buste paga risparmiando sui costi di un software costosto. 
Il file excel di cui parlate contiene tutte le formule per il calcole delle detrazioni, ecc..????  
E' possibile avere una copia in email: lucasabatini@live.it 
Grazie 1000

----------

